# Help me finish this chord progression



## Niklaus (Apr 21, 2014)

It goes...
i (Minor 1)
iv (Minor 4)
V (Major 5
The momentum from the iv chord to the V chord is nice but I don't know what chords I should write after that to keep that momentum. Any suggestions would do.
Many thanks,
Niklaus


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

This is not a question anyone here can satisfactory answer. We have no idea what the instrumentation is, the melody, the key, the mood, the tempo, the style... All of this will influence what harmony can be used in the piece. 

I'd say from your example so far that almost any chord could fit. I mean, some really crazy chords might sound outlandish as a suggestion, but if you're writing jazz, might be absolutely fine. On the other hand, if you're composing a baroque piece, that crazy chord will not fit at all.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

II7 - vi should fool a few ears


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

1, 4 and 5 is all you need, baby


----------



## esharpe (May 16, 2013)

It is really hard to give you a suggestion without know how you are voicing the chords, id est the voice leading (Can we assyme you are not playing all of the chords in root position and simply moving from one chord to the next in parallel movement) . Move one or two or the notes in your chord by whole or half steps to form the next chord is all I can suggest at this point.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

i iv v is already so 'closed,' setting up cadential expectations of going back to i, that I'd suggest you simply start again.

i iv v has also spun out a tremendous variety of blues, and later pop music, on just about only that -- so to be contrary, there is still a planet or two to mine from that vein alone 

If you want something more extended, as well as being more readily open to going in other directions (regardless if major or minor) you are better off waiting a bit longer between that initial tonic and the dominant or subdominant.

Use your ears, not your hands on the keyboard: Use your ears, not theory, and then follow where that may lead you. It is the only way to find your way about, really.


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

The most obvious next chord is i. For more "momentum" you want something less obvious. So maybe a deceptive cadence to VI, or a major I or I7.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

the next chord must be a chromatic tone cluster.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Use your ears, not your hands on the keyboard:


How about using your hands without particular consideration to theory or common hand position? You might just surprise your ears.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Matsps said:


> How about using your hands without particular consideration to theory or common hand position? You might just surprise your ears.


"letting go", a slip of a finger, a supposed accident, if you are alert and ready for it, can lead you someplace interesting. But, last I heard, the brain runs everything, and the ears are a little closer to it than the fingers. Fingers just obey brain commands

... and yeah, it can not hurt to methodically go through the various possibilities of all the different inversions, top to bottom, in various combinations, and including all sorts of different spacings....


----------

